# Find a room



## Antonio95 (Jun 14, 2015)

Olà.

I am on the good way to move to Portugal, in Bragança.

The only problem is... I do not find any reliable website to look for shared flat or small furnished flat. I know Bragança is very small and "lost", but this is still 30 000 inhabitants with a small university part, so I suppose somewhere should exists a website with offers?

PS: I do speak portuguese so I can read national website only without any problem. Thanks


----------

